# Dana White Trashes Kimbo Slice VS Ken Shamrock Fight



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> "Another ******* joke from Gary Shaw. This fucker is so clueless that it's laughable. First he thought we protected our guys, which is bullshit. Then he gave us shit for matching up Brock against Frank Mir. Which would he rather us do? Obviously he's in favor of protecting guys since Kimbo doesn't seem to be fighting a good fighter anytime soon. Bo Cantrell? Who the **** is Bo Cantrell? Tank Abbott? He was never that good, he just looked tough and always got his ass kicked. Now Ken Shamrock? When is Kimbo going to fight a guy who was relevant past 1998? Tito Ortiz, who sucks, destroyed Ken Shamrock three times. It's clear that Gary is going to milk his YouTube cash cow for all he's worth but true fans know that Kimbo is a joke and he would get destroyed against any UFC Heavyweight. Maybe that moron Ken Shamrock will expose Kimbo and he'll go back to fighting guys at the local Burger King. Gary Shaw and his 3rd rate promotion have no ******* credibility."


http://mmafever.blogspot.com/2008/02/*******-classic-dana-white-quote-on.html

http://www.411mania.com/MMA/columns/69509

Seriously man you got to like Dana's mouthpeice. This is funny. But really dude can you not cuss for once? lol.:happy02:


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I find the editing of the expletives a little sub-par in that interview.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe that moron Ken Shamrock will expose Kimbo and he'll go back to fighting guys at the local Burger King.
lol dana rulz


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

All the cursing and personal insults aside I do agree with Dana here.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

When did Dana start hating on Kimbo, i thought he just hated his brother frank?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Suizida said:


> When did Dana start hating on Kimbo, i thought he just hated his brother frank?



You mean Ken?

I think that cursing has become so much a part of Dana's persona that he can't stop now...but I do agree with him though on all points.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Personally thought that was an improvement for Dana - only 3 expletives in the whole thing, he's getting better. 
But you have to agree with everything he saying, (which is unusual come to think of it)


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dana didn't get the memo that Shaw was basically moved out of Elite XC.



Suizida said:


> When did Dana start hating on Kimbo, i thought he just hated his brother frank?





Dana White said:


> "I've talked to Frank Shamrock many times. Frank Shamrock will lead you to believe that we've never talked and we completely have hated each other forever and everything else. He's a weird guy. He's a very, very weird guy. I can't explain it. Frank is a weird guy."


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Dana didn't get the memo that Shaw was basically moved out of Elite XC.


That's what I was thinking too plus whether Dana is right or not this reads like a 8th grader texting.​


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't see how Dana could trash the Kimbo Shamrock fight when he threw Shamrock up against Tito Ortiz 3 times....


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

ToeZup said:


> I don't see how Dana could trash the Kimbo Shamrock fight when he threw Shamrock up against Tito Ortiz 3 times....


They only reason they made Shamrock/Ortiz 3 is because a bunch of people were moaning that Herb Dean stopped the fight too soon. 

Anyways, Dana is right about EXC milking Kimbo for everything he's worth. They are feeding Kimbo nothing but guys with losing records. 

1. Bo Cantrell- Before he fought Kimbo he lost 4 fights in a row.

2. Tank Abbott- Before he fought Kimbo he has lost 7 of his last 8 fights. 

3. James Thompson- Is a step up the ladder for Kimbo but the only reason EXC made this happen is because James lost 6 of his last 8 fights. Thompson's last fight he was KO'ed by Rogers yet somehow he got to be in the main event while Rogers fought on the prelims! 

4. Ken Shamrock- Well his record speaks for itself. Since he cameback to the sport back in 2000 he has lost 8 of his last 11 fights. His wins are against three tomatoe cans: Alexander Otsuka, Kimo, and Sam Adkins. Now you could make the argument that he lost to big name fighters like Tito Ortiz x3, Rich Franklin, Don Frye, and Kazushi Sakuraba. But then there is Robert Berry. Berry is virtually a nobody and he destroyed Ken in the same fashion as the big name fighters. A fight with Ken doesn't do Kimbo any good if he wants to advance. 

Now I'm not saying Kimbo should be fighting people like Mark Hunt or Josh Barnett but he should be fighting somebody that is...well...legitament. Sombody whose record isn't riddled with loses. That's what made a fight with Brett Rogers compelling. Rogers isn't the greatest MMA fighter in the world but he is solid. A win over him would have made Kimbo a little more credibile.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

the only reason dana curses so much is to seem hard and tough around them fighters


and kimbo isnt that great he is just hyped from the internet


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

AK-Bronco said:


> I find the editing of the expletives a little sub-par in that interview.


My issue with the interview was not the expletives themselves I know Dana needs to swear to keep up his streetcred. I just love how the in the first sentence the expletives were ***** out only to be followed up with the required Fucker in the next.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> 4. Ken Shamrock- Well his record speaks for itself. Since he cameback to the sport back in 2000 he has lost 8 of his last 11 fights. His wins are against three tomatoe cans: Alexander Otsuka, Kimo, and Sam Adkins. Now you could make the argument that he lost to big name fighters like Tito Ortiz x3, Rich Franklin, Don Frye, and Kazushi Sakuraba. But then there is Robert Berry. Berry is virtually a nobody and he destroyed Ken in the same fashion as the big name fighters. A fight with Ken doesn't do Kimbo any good if he wants to advance.
> 
> Now I'm not saying Kimbo should be fighting people like Mark Hunt or Josh Barnett but he should be fighting somebody that is...well...legitament. Sombody whose record isn't riddled with loses. That's what made a fight with Brett Rogers compelling. Rogers isn't the greatest MMA fighter in the world but he is solid. A win over him would have made Kimbo a little more credibile.


Well, the fights with Fujita and Frye are questionable losses. Ken would have beaten Fujita if his heart or whatever didn't mess up, and the decision with Frye could have went his way. But a L is a L


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Dana didn't get the memo that Shaw was basically moved out of Elite XC.


Jared Shaw still works for Pro Elite and has been doing a lot of promotion for the fight.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Now I'm not saying Kimbo should be fighting people like Mark Hunt or Josh Barnett but he should be fighting somebody that is...well...legitament. Sombody whose record isn't riddled with loses. That's what made a fight with Brett Rogers compelling. Rogers isn't the greatest MMA fighter in the world but he is solid. A win over him would have made Kimbo a little more credibile.


How can you use Mark Hunt and Josh Barnett in the same sentence? Hunt is exactly the kind of guy Kimbo should be fighting. He's a guy with limited skills and for some unknown reason a descent name in the sport.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

> Maybe that moron Ken Shamrock will expose Kimbo and he'll go back to fighting guys at the local Burger King.


ahahahahahah thats hilarios, great interview, I know he swears alot and hes trying to run a buissiness, but what he is saying is acually true, I dont care if he swears hes down to earth and has a personality, at least hes not a complete F*cking goon like gary shaw

*edit for a second I thought he meant if ken wins he can go back to fighting at burgur king, as in that is a step up from elite xc hahaha


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> I don't see how Dana could trash the Kimbo Shamrock fight when he threw Shamrock up against Tito Ortiz 3 times....


Ken was something back then, Tito was the new age fighter... things changed


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I completely agree with dana


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Dana makes me laugh at times people slate him for cussing but apart from the Fedor slating he does keep it real.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> How can you use Mark Hunt and Josh Barnett in the same sentence? Hunt is exactly the kind of guy Kimbo should be fighting. He's a guy with limited skills and for some unknown reason a descent name in the sport.


Hunt may not have a great ground game but he is a very dangerous fighter who I would bet on to beat a lot HWs, and he is certainly not the kind of guy someone with three fights should be fighting.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Hunt may not have a great ground game but he is a very dangerous fighter who I would bet on to beat a lot HWs, and he is certainly not the kind of guy someone with three fights should be fighting.


Exactly! This was a guy that had Cro Cop on the run. Literally! Cro Cop was backing away from him the whole fight!


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i dont know what rocky is saying hunt is a top hw he would murder kimbo easily


----------



## louis.dizon (Aug 19, 2008)

I think Kimbo needs to fight a KNOWN fighter. But not those who were known way back before year 2000 where MMA was still at its infancy. LOL. Probably a match against Arlovski or better, a wrestler who would take him down. A BJJ master like Mir or Noguiera would surely kill him.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Hunt may not have a great ground game but he is a very dangerous fighter who I would bet on to beat a lot HWs, and he is certainly not the kind of guy someone with three fights should be fighting.


Yeah Mark Hunt is amazing. His 5-4 record speaks for itself. The guy hasn't won a fight in over 2 years. His only win over a descent heavyweight was a controversial split decision over Cro Cop. To consider Hunt a top heavyweight is ridiculous. I'm not saying Kimbo could beat him. I don't think there's a guy under 40 out there with a recognizable name in the sport that he could beat. At least against Hunt it would be a stand up fight that Kimbo has a chance. A very small chance, but it's still a chance.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I'm trying to figure out if Dana knows that Gary isn't running Elite XC anymore.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Yea I'm trying to figure out if Dana knows that Gary isn't running Elite XC anymore.



gar yshaw still has a huge role in elite sc, its just elite xc isnt letting him go publicly anymore, cause hes to much of an embarresment


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> gar yshaw still has a huge role in elite sc, its just elite xc isnt letting him go publicly anymore, cause hes to much of an embarresment


And yet Zuffa lets this guy run around and swear every 3rd word in live interviews and obscenely trash other promotions and fighters who won't bow down to him every chance he gets.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I dont wanna sound like a homophobe or accuse anyone of anything,
but has anyone else noticed how close shamrock is to his nutritionist?

for example when he was coaching the show he had to bring in 2 assintant coaches, and one of them was his f_cking nutritionist, not a boxing coach, or a bjj coach but his gay looking nutritionist, at fights he is always in kens corner, I just dont understand why he needs his nutritionist everywere he goes.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Dude's like 65, he needs his Metamucil with Cylliam Fiber on time, damnit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You ever try to make weight when your constipated Plazz?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't think you've had my cooking.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> At least against Hunt it would be a stand up fight that Kimbo has a chance. A very small chance, but it's still a chance.


I hope you were joking when you wrote this. Mark Hunt has some of the best kickboxing in MMA and is surprisingly flexible and agile compared to his appearance (the guy's pudgy ok?) Not only that, but he has a chin made of concrete. I could understand if you said Kimbo has a microscopic chance against the UFC version Crocop, but to say he has even a grain-of-sand like chance against Hunt is baffling.

If Kimbo had a good ground game, he could possibly sub Hunt, but since Kimbo is mediocre at the ground and cardio (even the stand-up imo) department, I don't see it happening.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Yeah Mark Hunt is amazing. His 5-4 record speaks for itself.
> The guy hasn't won a fight in over 2 years.


He has 4 losses with Fedor and Barnett as two of them in the last two years, no shame in that. He did get armabarred by Overeem which was pures tupidity, and as for Yoshida, well theres no shame in that either, he was subbed by a great Judoka in his first fight.



rockybalboa25 said:


> His only win over a descent heavyweight was a controversial split decision over Cro Cop. To consider Hunt a top heavyweight is ridiculous.


Good thing I never called him a top HW then.



rockybalboa25 said:


> I'm not saying Kimbo could beat him. I don't think there's a guy under 40 out there with a recognizable name in the sport that he could beat. At least against Hunt it would be a stand up fight that Kimbo has a chance. A very small chance, but it's still a chance.


WHAT?! You do realise that Hunt is a K-1 veteran with a record of 29-12. What Chance? Hunt has never been KO'd, and before the Schilt fight I'm pretty sure he had never been stopped.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Dana is such a Douche bag, Kimbo is a beast.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> His only win over a descent heavyweight was a *controversial split decision *over Cro Cop. To consider Hunt a top heavyweight is ridiculous.


Controversial in what way? The only thing Controversial is the one judge actually thinking Cro Cop won that fight!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

SlimShady said:


> Dana is such a Douche bag, Kimbo is a beast.


sarcasm?


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

69nites said:


> sarcasm?


Nope, I ment what I said, Dana talking mad shit because UFC is sooo dominate, when he was nothing when he first had the UFC he respected every fighter.Now His a douche bag because he doesn't care about the fighters, and wants Camera time... its depressing, stay behind the scene and do your job. 

P.S. Who ever Negative repp'd me please put ur screen name next time, thats the least u can do.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

SlimShady said:


> Nope, I ment what I said, Dana talking mad shit because UFC is sooo dominate, when he was nothing when he first had the UFC he respected every fighter.Now His a douche bag because he doesn't care about the fighters, and wants Camera time... its depressing, stay behind the scene and do your job.
> 
> P.S. Who ever Negative repp'd me please put ur screen name next time, thats the least u can do.


I understand the Dana is a douchebag comment. Not really in this instance because he's 100% right about everything, but I can understand how people think he's a d-bag. 

what does kimbo have to win by beating shamrock? or anyone he's fought so far? I mean beating a guy who hasn't had a significant win in the UFC since 1996 doesn't really do anything for you does it?

EXC is throwing Kimbo guys who haven't been competitive in MMA for years and Dana called them out for it.

He's not just the guy who runs the UFC he's also the Main promoter for every fighter in the UFC. He's the public face of the company. His job is not a behind the scenes gig.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> He has 4 losses with Fedor and Barnett as two of them in the last two years, no shame in that. He did get armabarred by Overeem which was pures tupidity, and as for Yoshida, well theres no shame in that either, he was subbed by a great Judoka in his first fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ I said a small chance. I mean less than 5%, but a guy like Hunt will definitely keep it standing. His carido has been questionable as of late. What other fighter with a descent name only has virtually no ground game? Kimbo has to fight a guy who doesn't want to take it to the ground. You may not have called Hunt a top heavyweight, but others in this forum have, which I just don't understand. Look the guy is descent which obviously puts him above Kimbo. But he is just that a descent fighter who will keep the fight standing. In a fight like that Kimbo has a puncher's chance. Basically he's got to catch him with a lucky one. That is the only chance Kimbo has at beating any one we've ever heard of that isn't a senior citizen.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

I cant wait to see this fight not so much for kimbos sake as for kens. Id like to see ken beat kimbo and then go on to fight his brother. The ken/frank fight would be a lot more relevant if ken manages to beat kimbo.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

69nites said:


> I understand the Dana is a douchebag comment. Not really in this instance because he's 100% right about everything, but I can understand how people think he's a d-bag.
> 
> what does kimbo have to win by beating shamrock? or anyone he's fought so far? I mean beating a guy who hasn't had a significant win in the UFC since 1996 doesn't really do anything for you does it?
> 
> ...


yer I understand what u mean, but EXC don't have many great fighters, and they are afraid if they put Kimbo against someone that is too experienced or in their prime, he would lose, then they won't be able to market off of Kimbo. Kimbo deserves more credit tho, thats just my opinion.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

mrmyz said:


> I cant wait to see this fight not so much for kimbos sake as for kens. Id like to see ken beat kimbo and then go on to fight his brother. The ken/frank fight would be a lot more relevant if ken manages to beat kimbo.



we all can wish, right?

no way ken is taking this one, feel bad for the guy. i have a feeling this will look alot like the tank fight. *sigh.. another wasteful 2 minutes


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

The only reason I see why they are feeding Kimbo these fighters with a loosing streak is, one day, perhaps his next fight they will hype Kimbo with "in his first four professional fights he took down two UFC legends and a Pride FC star". Who else can say that? Look at the first 4 fight Chuck Lidell had, the first 4 Randy Couture had, they weren't big names like what's on Kimbo's resume (even if they sucked at the time). I'm not defending Kimbo just exposing what I think Elite will say next about Kimbo.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

70seven said:


> The only reason I see why they are feeding Kimbo these fighters with a loosing streak is, one day, perhaps his next fight they will hype Kimbo with "in his first four professional fights he took down two UFC legends and a Pride FC star". Who else can say that? Look at the first 4 fight Chuck Lidell had, the first 4 Randy Couture had, they weren't big names like what's on Kimbo's resume (even if they sucked at the time). I'm not defending Kimbo just exposing what I think Elite will say next about Kimbo.


I don't think you can consider James thompson a Pride "star", or Tank Abbot a "legend".


----------



## Liam! (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats why Dana's a legend in my eyes.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

BINGO...DANA forgets the shat he pulled with these 3 fights? Give me a break.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I don't think you can consider James thompson a Pride "star", or Tank Abbot a "legend".


I know but Elite XC will to hype Kimbo.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

70seven said:


> I know but Elite XC will to hype Kimbo.


Elite XC will also try to convince you that Kimbo is top ten in striking out of all heavyweights. I think people are tired of them feeding us BS and calling it steak.


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

Tito Ortiz, who sucks, destroyed Ken Shamrock three times.

LOL!!!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

sjbboy38 said:


> Tito Ortiz, who sucks, destroyed Ken Shamrock three times.
> 
> LOL!!!


Wait do you actually think Kimbo could survive one round with Ortiz? I admit Tito is on the downside of his career, but he would absolutely destroy Kimbo.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Wait do you actually think Kimbo could survive one round with Ortiz? I admit Tito is on the downside of his career, but he would absolutely destroy Kimbo.



This is very true. And much as some hate it Tito used to dominate. Nobody can take that away from him. I mean you can try, but he held the title and defended it well during his reign.


----------

